# Lighting For Live Plants



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok my Amazon Sword Plants are dying in my 55 gallon. I have them in regular gravel. The other plants I have in there look fine. Should I get this Zoo Med Flora Sun Aquarium Light and maybe some of there little pellet type things you drop into the tank? I'm asking for advice before I go buy it and find out it still don't work and waste it. It says it has max plant growth but only has 15watts. Another thing is if anyone goes to zoomed.com they have a list of their lights so if there is a different one that you think would be better let me know. Thanks for any help I get.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

How many watts per gallon do you currently have?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JMurphy97 said:


> Ok my Amazon Sword Plants are dying in my 55 gallon. I have them in regular gravel. The other plants I have in there look fine. Should I get this Zoo Med Flora Sun Aquarium Light and maybe some of there little pellet type things you drop into the tank? I'm asking for advice before I go buy it and find out it still don't work and waste it. It says it has max plant growth but only has 15watts. Another thing is if anyone goes to zoomed.com they have a list of their lights so if there is a different one that you think would be better let me know. Thanks for any help I get.
> [snapback]965442[/snapback]​


You should aim for closer to 100 watts, not 15.

Go to walmart or home depot, buy enough fluorescent shop lights with T-8 bulbs to give you between 80-120 watts, then buy wide spectrum bulbs to give with it, either "Natural Sunshine" or "Plant and Aquarium" will work well.


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

I bought the set-up and I'm using the lights and bulbs that came with it. They don't say what the watts are anywhere on it. Home Depot has aquarium lights? Will 100 watts affact my red bellies?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The bulbs that come with it are always inadequate for growing plants.

Home depot does not sell aquarium lights they sell shoplights. They're the same thing though, a light fixture that uses fluorescent tubes to shot light downwards.

100 watts won't affect your fish at all. They'll probabyl be jumpy at first but should settle in quickly


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok thanks. I will go tonight and see what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I went to Wal-Mart and I could not find any 100 watts. If Home Depot also does not have any what's the next thing to do?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You won't find a 100 watt bulb or fixture, you'll need to buy a shoplight with 2 40 watt bulbs (or two 32 watt T-8 bulbs). Another fixture with one bulb would bring you to a little over 2 watts per gallon, or with just one fixture you should be able to get by with only 1.5 watts per gallon or so.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you cannot fing any T8 bulbs try to find some Power Compact.They are much better...or try some T5


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you cannot fing any T8 bulbs try to find some Power Compact.They are much better...or try some T5


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the difference between T5 and T8. I found something that holds 2 48inch 40 watt bulbs. I'm not sure if they are T5 or T8. Is there anything else I need to go with that?


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok well here's the thing. Place has and 48 inch shop light that holds 2 40 watt fluorescent tubes. Is this good enough for the amazon swords or do I need more then 80 watts?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

80 watts should be ok for low light plants like anubias and amazon swords. Make sure to get a full spectrum bulb, plant and aquarium works well, as does natural sunshine


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

One thing to look for with shoplights is electric balasts also. They will fry some of the more expensive bulbs without. I have noticed that some of the shoplights are not properly vented to allow heat to escape through the top also. If you plan on puting the light directly on your glass tops they could overheat and destroy the housing. A simple solution would be to either hang the light a few inches above the tank, or put the light on some blocks to raise it slightly about the lid. You could probably get away with setting it on the lid, but its a problem I have had in the past and I err on the side of caution.


----------

